# Sometimes you have to love Whale-Marts ( Snowball Pleco )



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

So, I am in Wal-Mart and Im wondering around waiting for my wife to get done looking at lamps and **** like that and I wonder over to the darkest-other wise known as " **** On Earth " sides of Wal-Mart they dubbed the fish dept.

To my discovery I find a freaking way cool perfectly black and white Snowball Pleco in a tank with others labeled as commons!

I immediately dove on it!

I paid $3.00 and some odd cents for s gorgeous Snowball!

Thank you Whale-Marts!


















Sorry for the quality. I just woke up and noticed he was out and about and the closest camera was my phone.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Now that's a brilliant pickup. :dancing:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would say so.

Im not sure if people understand the differences in price here!

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+837

BTW, this is a true Snowball and not a Starry Night. If I can get better pics to show the contrast in the size of the eyes between the two I will.

This fish is awesome and for a Pleco, considering most I have had to this day are so shy,.. this thing is a show boat! He has been hanging around all morning!


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I think you need to check over at planetcatfish rather than a sales site, as your fish does not match L-102 (_Hypancistrus inspector_), which is the Snowball Pleco. However, I suspect your fish is _H. contradens_, which is often confused with that species and IMO, looks much prettier - might be less common, as well. If you read the profile at planetcatfish, it will explain the differences.

Whatever he turns out to be, that was one heck of a deal for $3.00! I don't generally keep fancy Plecos, but even I couldn't have passed that one up! :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Explain how my fish does not match_ inspector_ please.

I am not using the _sales_ site as a reference but only a price guide!

The fishes body design and size of his eye does match that of _inspector_.

I looked this over a few times. I am certain it is inspector. Unfortunately I couldnt get a better pic ( as said ).

This is the site I used as a reference. opcorn:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/pleco/snowball.php



> I don't generally keep fancy Plecos, but even I couldn't have passed that one up!


Thanks, I dont generally do Plecos period. All the ones worth keeping that stay relatively small and don't destroy the tank are $$$ with the exception of Clowns. I do like those and I do keep those.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got a some what better shot. I cant find my digital camera, I have to use my phone so its still low quality but at least it shows a bit more of the distinct features such as the eye.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*JWerner2* I'm no catfish expert, but I see what Chromedome sees... inspectors spots aren't a uniform size right? your fish has uniform spots and contradens matches pretty much perfectly.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Just did a google search and found this great article...

http://www.plecofanatics.com/articles/s ... .php?e=323

I think it should answer the question clearly... :thumb:

no matter what way you slice it, what a great find! =D>


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Im gunna give it more time and research but I am dead set on this being Inspector.

Again, the most notable offset to distinguish the two is the eyes and the nose. Inspector has that more blunt nose exactly like mine.

Now, I am getting different info from site to site-of course-and if what I am reading is correct its a harder find to find a contradens with truely white spots and Inspector gets larger which I dont want so I would be happy regardless of what the initial cost should run.

I have seen other Inspector on other sites with more uniform spots like mine yet _some_ are still abbarent. Its hard to judge, as I am also sure its still young.

Again, IMO its inspector but with gathering info I dont mind if its not.

Oh, one other thing that leads me to believe its Inspector is he is living to the name. He in no way what so ever is shy and is constantly checking things out. My Clown also got to the point in which where he slowed down on feeding off of Algae but he wiped my tank down in only two nights! Im kinda upset cause I had some nice spots of algae here and there :roll:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

These are the relevant pages from Planetcatfish:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species=hypancistrus+inspector&species_id=204

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species=hypancistrus+contradens&species_id=677

The two species are extremely similar. If you read the page for _contradens_ it discusses the fact that this species is often mistaken for _inspector_, and that _inspector _has a black edge on the dorsal and the caudal. Your fish lacks those edgings, as it shows spots right along the top of the dorsal and the back edge of the caudal. The page you linked to at aquaticcommunity shows a photo of _contradens_, even though the article is about _inspector_; the author mentions the black edges, but the fish in the photo lacks them. I know the people who run Planetcatfish; they work with actual ichthyologists for ID there (maybe at plecofanatics, too), which is why I go there first for catfish ID and information. I don't keep a lot of plecos, but I do like to keep up with the information on them.

If you read the article that number6 linked, they say _contradens _usually has whiter spots. Personally, I would prefer for it to be _contradens _if I'd bought the fish, as that is a smaller species and the contrast between black body and white spots is much more distinct than on adult _inspector_. Behaviorally I doubt that there's any noticeable differences, as they are from the same genus.

Don't forget that _Hypancistrus _are omnivores; he'll need some meaty type foods as well as algae/greens, and make sure he has some soft wood to chew on. I attended the first US Catfish convention some years back, and was especially fascinated by the diets of the different Loricariidae. Most people think they are all algae eaters, but most are actually omnivorous, and some are even strict carnivores.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

All I want to ad is....NO FAIR! That is an incredibly nice little pleco for a bargain price.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

u scored!!
 
nice pick up!!
:thumb:


----------

